# Help no dash, taillights,or side marker lights



## coach (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a 81 zx that the dash lights, taillights and side marker lights do not work. The fuses in the fuse panel are all good. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check the clearance fuse again. Sounds like it's out.


----------



## coach (Apr 17, 2005)

*clearance fuse ok*



♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Check the clearance fuse again. Sounds like it's out.


I checked the clearance fuse again and it is ok.


----------

